# Gerenderte Website nach der ausführung von JavaScript als HTML Code aus lesen



## cyanegyn (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte von einer Website Werte auslesen, diese Werte werden allerdings mittels JavaScript generiert und dann auf der Seite angezeigt. Ich hatte schon versucht die Seite einfach mit URL.openStream() zu öffnen das gibt mir lediglich den Quelltext aber nicht die gewünschten Werte. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich diese Seite die Werte generieren lassen kann um diese dann auszulesen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Cromewell (23. Mai 2016)

Du kannst ja die Werte, die du haben willst, aus dem Quellcode rausfiltern.


----------



## cyanegyn (23. Mai 2016)

Das geht ja eben leider nicht. Ich glaube ich hätte dazu schreiben sollen, dass ich der seite nen wert gebe diese den verarbeitet (mittels javascript) und da der wert dynamisch ist kann ich den leider nicht einfach so auslesen. Konkretes Beispiel ich rede über: https://glws.org/#S76561198105687636A1819544291D16186056692741937823

Der elend lange String hinter dem # wird von mir generiert und ich will von dieser Seite den WEAR_FLOAT value auslesen.


----------



## JAVAKEK (24. Mai 2016)

Das hier sieht ganz interessant aus:
htmlunit.sourceforge.net/


----------



## cyanegyn (24. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank werd mich da mal einlesen


----------

